# Golden Retriever with Small Head



## aeriis (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
I've had my Golden for 7 years now but she has always looked different from other Goldens. She is a certified purebred but she was always different looking from birth. Her head is pointy and small in comparison to others and has this mohawk of fur that never goes down even with grooming (since birth). Does anyone know what kind of malformation this is? I love her all the same but it'd be nice to know.
here are some photos:

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I absolutely love her mohawk!!! She looks like a pure Golden to me. I would love to give my Bentley a mohawk..hhhmmm 

Welcome to GRF. Maybe other people can answer your question.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Awww. She's adorable. She's just got a little cowlicky Mohawk thing going. Very "in" among the youth these days.
Not sure if you would call it a malformation. More of a bad hair day kinda thing methinks.
Love her.


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG- the mohawk is the cutest thing in the history of ever! 

Lucky has what I refer to as a 'duck butt' where the hair cowlicks near the base of his tail, but it's really not in the same class.

She looks pure golden to me, but I'm not the best judge.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure looks purebred Golden to me. The cowlick thing looks cool. Probably on her intelligence bump.


----------



## aeriis (Jul 29, 2013)

Haha thanks peeps. I do medical research so I basically call it as it is, I don't consider it a malformation in the negative sense at all! My golden is called Lucky too haha. Seems like a common name. She's pretty tiny and seemed to have stopped growing. Taking a look at Max for example, Lucky is more than twice his age but quite a bit smaller. I was just worried that there could be some congenital abnormality that could have an impact on her longevity as all her brothers and sisters as well as her mother and father look very different from her.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love her cowlick!! It makes her special. I think she looks like a petite female Golden.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

She looks like a Golden to me, albeit with a cowlick. Is there a lump there or is it just the hair that goes up? I ask because I knew a dog who had something very similar in that spot, and it turned out to be that he had bruised it repeatedly as a puppy and had a large sebaceous cyst at the spot. The cyst eventually burst and drained and the funny cowlick went away.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

She is adorable.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

tippykayak said:


> She looks like a Golden to me, albeit with a cowlick. Is there a lump there or is it just the hair that goes up? I ask because I knew a dog who had something very similar in that spot, and it turned out to be that he had bruised it repeatedly as a puppy and had a large sebaceous cyst at the spot. The cyst eventually burst and drained and the funny cowlick went away.


I was about to ask the same question. I knew one dog who had a weird cyst with hair inside it. Cyst was removed and cowlick went away.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I took care of a field breed golden this weekend at work that had a cowlick down the middle of his face. It was cute just like your girls mohawk is cute.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

She looks pure to me. I wouldn't say its a deformation with her head being small at all. I've seen many goldens with varying head shapes and sizes. Our Ripley has a very broad and blocky head (quite standard), but one of our neighbours dogs has a more similar shape to your dogs


----------

